# Time to move on.



## Thunder

Becky and I have decided it's time to move on. Beginning as soon as today and over the next week we'll be transferring SAS and SAF to a new owner, Drew. We expect both sites will be in good hands.
Here is Drew:


> "I have a personal history with social anxiety and that's how I came upon Social Anxiety Support. I've owned and operated a handful of community websites over the years and now I'm interested in doing the same with a social anxiety community. SAS is the best social anxiety community, but I have ideas for new features and ways to reach out to more people. I'm open to suggestions and feedback because it's your community too."


We would like to thank the moderators who have worked so hard over the years to make both sites safe and keep them running smoothly.


----------



## shyguy246

I would like to thank you guys.
I've met some cool people here, thanks for making it possible.


----------



## Lateralus

Thanks a ton for making this great site available to the world! I hope whatever you decide to do next brings you happiness and success. :thanks


----------



## estelle85

THANK YOU!!

HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL!!!!

:nw


----------



## Maike

Oh, that's sad! :cry 

Thankyou for everything and good luck in the future. Will you come back to visit!? 

I'm sure the site will be in capable hands when Drew takes over.

:thanks


----------



## Slim Shady

Sad to know that you folks are leaving :cry 

Although I'm new to the site I can absolutely and positively say that your initiative in setting up this community and your continual support thereafter has been invaluable to all us SAD folks. 
:nw :nw :nw

:thanks Thanks a million Becky and Brian!!! :thanks 

Wish you all the best for all your future endeavours.


----------



## Noca

whos drew?


----------



## glennz20

Thank you for the work you've done in creating this site. I'm new here, but I can already see that it's a really great place. A site like this is absolutely essential for social anxiety. Good luck with your future endeavours.


----------



## kikachuck

Oh wow, that's crazy. Good luck with whatever you two decide to do. I doubt this is something you would do lightly and I'm sure it was a lot of work. Thanks! :nw


----------



## Kelly

Good luck with everything, you guys. :heart

But I'm still going to :cry big buckets o' tears over this news.

:cry :cry :cry :cry 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## njodis

Hmm...

:sus


----------



## ardrum

I hope you guys have fun with whatever you choose to do with your extra time!

Is Drew a current SAS member? :con


----------



## headache_abused

hay thunder i had an idea a sas chatroom open all day for people 
not set times and for free because for people who are up in the middle of the night under a lot of stress cant sleep not saying me 
I dont have access to 24 hour computer but for the people that 
cant sleep that have web access at home


----------



## ANCIENT

you guys are going to be missed. :sigh



Thunder said:


> We would like to thank the moderators who have worked so hard over the years to make both sites safe and keep them running smoothly.


are we still going to have the same moderators?


----------



## Noca

id step up as a moderator if you want, im on the site long enough lol


----------



## David1976

I'm sorry to hear that... I hope this brings only good things for you guys...
Also, I hope you can stick around for a while to make sure it is being run like your vision intended..
Take care!


----------



## Polar

I couldn't thank you Thunder, and Becky enough for making this site possible.

It has really been helpful.

:nw

Good luck with everything you two!


----------



## Lilfly

Thanks for everything and Good Luck to you both!

~Lilfly


----------



## meggiehamilton

This is very sad. I wish you two the best and hope that you still come around here often. :cuddle


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Aww well this is sad, and a big change too.

Thanks so much for everything you guys!


----------



## SebFontain

Hope you and Becky will still frequent the boards!! Thanks for everything the two of you have done for all of us. We all greatly appreciate it!


----------



## free thinker

Wow, that was quite the shocking news! It won't be the same without you. Thanks for providing the five years of SAS leadership during my time here. I wish you two all the best in your future endeavors.


----------



## Noca

Thanks Becky and Thunder for providing the best forum ever!


----------



## mserychic

It's not going to be the same around here with out you guys


----------



## Nae

Thank you for spending the time and energy to provide us with a stable website the past few years.

With that said, I will echo others in asking how this new ownership will effect SAS? What changes can we expect, if any?


----------



## User

I've found this website to be one of the few places where I've been able to open up and discuss my SA in a non-judgmental and supportive environment. For providing this place, and fostering this community, I will be eternally grateful.

Good luck with whatever your future plans are.


----------



## Bad Religion

mserychic said:


> It's not going to be the same around here with out you guys


I agree. :cry


----------



## Black_Widow

I'd also like to take the time to say thanks for putting all the work you have into this site. I've not been here for terribly long, but during the short time I have been here have found it to be very helpful and informative.

Good luck for the future!


----------



## Demerzel

I'm bummed  Brian, I remember the first time I ever went into a chatroom at tAPir u were there. Those were fun days.  U guys do such an awesome job. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!! I hope the new owner does as good a job. SAS & SAF have helped me a lot & I'm very grateful. THANKS BRIAN & BECKY!!!! GOOD LUCK W/ EVERYTHING


----------



## ElectricVolcano

Good luck! :thanks 

I just hope the transition is smooth. I've seen boards fly apart during or after the transition.


----------



## Eraserhead

SAS and SAF are excellent sites, and I'm sure it's a lot of work to keep them running. Thanks Becky and Thunder! Let's hope Drew does as good of a job as you guys.


----------



## Becky

Nicolay said:


> Let's hope Drew does as good of a job as you guys.


I'll drink to that! :drunk

Thanks everyone for all the well wishes :group


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly

Even if you're running anymore, I hope you stay on This is great for people who are too shy to get out.


----------



## estse

Good luck with love and life, etc. And etc!


----------



## Coward

I've seen these sorts of takeovers in the past...
In 3 months time the forum will begin eating itself. 
People tend to forget what a delicate ECOSYSTEM online forums actually are.


----------



## Neptunus

Wow, good luck you two! Thank you for this wonderful site!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder

Wow I really didn't think my day could get any worse. Now my mom and dad are leaving.



Gonna miss you guys. :squeeze 
Thanks for making this all possible. :yes

*sniff sniff*

Man, I'm really emotional today.


----------



## bent

Holy cow, I just logged on today after a long absence...oh well, that's the hope...that people DO move on eventually because they find a way out of SA. I hope both will still drop in and participate in the forum occasionally.

Best wishes.


----------



## Roberto

[youtube:2n5m82k3]LI6E4C48L8I[/youtube:2n5m82k3]


----------



## Kyaa

bye >:


----------



## FreeSoul

Time to move on to better things. Way of life.
I think you two did a good job running this place and yourselves were a bit of a success story itself. 
SAS has been just another step on the path for my self-discovery so I'm still thankful this place exists.

I wish you a two a well life.


----------



## WineKitty

Wishing Becky and Brian the best...


----------



## roverred

thanks for everything!


----------



## Perfectionist

Best of luck to you both and thank you for everything you have done for this community!


----------



## ardrum

Finally......... 

Now I can stage my coup and takeover SAS once and for all. ALL SHALL FEAR ME! YOU WILL TREMBLE TO POST ANYTHING THAT DOESN'T PRAISE ME! NONE SHALL DEFY THE WILL OF ARDRUM! ALL SHALL TOLERATE MY ALL CAPS POSTS!

MUAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHH!!!!!!!!!!!

JOIN ME OR PERISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Lurking

Well thanks for all the work you put into this site.


----------



## ShyFX

Thanks for making SAS what it is Thunder & Becky.  All the best...I'll miss you guys!


----------



## WineKitty

I am wondering if the mods are staying on???


----------



## Thunder

Drew would like them to stay but that's really up to them.


----------



## njodis

Is this the Drew that's taking over?

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=9309


----------



## leppardess

njodis said:


> Is this the Drew that's taking over?
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=9309


No, it's a different member. I'm not going to name him as I would think that he might want to do that himself.


----------



## Kyaa

D:


----------



## njodis

leppardess said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the Drew that's taking over?
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=9309
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a different member. I'm not going to name him as I would think that he might want to do that himself.
Click to expand...

Oh. Well, I'm just curious, because you guys are being a bit secretive about this whole thing. :b


----------



## leppardess

njodis said:


> Oh. Well, I'm just curious, because you guys are being a bit secretive about this whole thing. :b


The new owner has SA too so I'm just extending him the courtesy of privacy, like I would any other member :stu When he's ready to address the members, he will.


----------



## Tasha

Endless thanks to the both of you. I've always been grateful for the existence of this board. Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Good luck to the both of you!!

Thanks for making this site!!


----------



## Madmonkeypoo

I don't know how to write goodbyes but I do want to thank you both for maintaining such an inspiring forum for so long. You are true life savers and it's helped me get through some tough times and dark spots in my life. I'm glad that guys are moving on to bigger and better things. Becky I'll miss reading your posts. You always know what to say and bring an uplifting look on things that get most of us SASers down. And I appreciate all the hard work you have done to make this place so warm and welcoming. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks for creating two wonderful sites (SAS and SAF) best of luck to you both and thanks.


----------



## Lachlan

:thanks


----------



## Gerard

Oh wow, this is surprising. I guess I just want to thank you for what you have done and created in making and sustaining this site over time. I very much appreciate that like with the others. So thanks.

Sincerely and best wishes in your possible future endeavors,
Gerard


----------



## enlydiazee

Becky and Thunder! Wow, I can't believe you are abdicating the throne...you are good people who have helped me during a difficult time...thanks for the forum...you gave me a place to rant, to be reflective, to talk where I felt like someone actually heard me...thankyou...and good luck. :kiss


----------



## AlphaKillaX

Thanks Becky and Thunder for this site


----------



## dez

Just wanted to say thanks to you both for such a helpful community. Best wishes.


----------



## mechagirl

aww 
good luck guys! and thank you. :hug


----------



## isis

I too want to thank you guys. This board gives me the chance to connect with people that actually _understand_ what I'm going through in ways other people can't. 
Thank you, and I wish you the best.

:thanks


----------



## lyssado707

Aww I first saw this on SAF, but again, thank you Becky & Thunder for everything that you've done. Thanks to all the moderators too who help keep both sites healthy, appropriate, and running well. You guys have filled such a void in the world by bringing awareness to a suffering that does not get the attention it needs in the "regular" world. U guys rock! Hope u'll both still come by and post sometimes  :thanks :squeeze


----------



## Amelia

Sorry to hear that. You've made such a great job of this site. Good luck for the future.


----------



## jab_au

Somestimes life brings changes, and those changs can mean we move on to new, bigger, better things.


----------



## Atticus

I saw this a couple of days ago, and I've been waiting for someone to explain that it's a joke. I'm still waiting. For real, huh? OK then.

This is sad news. Thanks to both of you. I enjoy the board and I appreciate the time when I had the opportunity to play a small role in looking after it. I wish you luck, and I hope to see you around.


----------



## sadguy

really thanks for this site.

This a place for a good relief.


----------



## danielk

But, I haven't had the chance to get and know you two! I think this community is indicative of how special you guys are. I wish you the best.


----------



## GTI79

awsome. I can only see this place getting better with new fresh faces and ideas. :boogie 

Good luck to the new owners. :wel


----------



## millenniumman75

danielk said:


> But, I haven't had the chance to get and know you two! I think this community is indicative of how special you guys are. I wish you the best.


They had great taste in selecting the currect moderators! 

We actually don't know much more than you do at this time. We are still here, though, as even Drew requested that we stay .


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

Thankyou guys for making this site. I really don't know where I'd be if I had never found it. You have helped us all so much. Thankyou. And best of luck to you both!


Jeff


----------



## holtby43

Good luck to you guys and thank you for the site! It's got me through some rough times.


----------



## lilly

You'll be missed - and thank you so much for this great site. There is no other like it.
Good luck Becky and Brian and I hope life is kind to you.
All the best!


----------



## Becky

Thank you all so much for the nice thoughts and good wishes. I wish you all the best too, our wonderful member's and our fantastic moderators (admin included, Annie you rock!) . If it wasn't for all of you this site wouldn't be what it is today. :group


----------



## Noca

This is the best forum EVER thanks to you two Becky and Brian!


----------



## Thunder

Thanks guys, SAS should be moved to a new server sometimes today.


----------



## Thunder

Thunder said:


> Thanks guys, SAS should be moved to a new server sometimes today.


Make that sometime tonight.


----------



## leppardess

Thunder said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, SAS should be moved to a new server sometimes today.
> 
> 
> 
> Make that sometime tonight.
Click to expand...

 opcorn


----------



## AlekParker

dang that's sad, good luck in whatever ya'll are doing


----------



## sonya99

I guess this is goodbye. We'll be missin ya. Good luck with everything you two


----------



## stylicho

It's been real and it's been fun but it hasnt been real fun. Scratch that, because it has been real fun . Hope you two have fun at your next venture.
And by the way, dont worry. Theyll be back. They always come back. muHAHAHA .


----------



## bk

Wow, I've never imagined SAS not being run by Becky and Brian. Good luck in the future, and I hope you two still hang around the site every once in awhile after Drew takes over.


----------



## mere phantom

Thanks for the site. I take it you both are now cured


----------



## millenniumman75

mere phantom said:


> Thanks for the site. I take it you both are now cured


They're still around. They just sold the site . Drew runs it now, but Becky and Thunder are still around as moderators .


----------



## Toad Licker

So that makes 3 owners (2 former) since this forums started? I know this forum has moved like twice (I use to be a member years ago) before the one we just moved from but all I ever knew was Thunder and Becky, and now Drew.


----------



## Becky

Toad Licker said:


> So that makes 3 owners (2 former) since this forums started? I know this forum has moved like twice (I use to be a member years ago) before the one we just moved from but all I ever knew was Thunder and Becky, and now Drew.


It was started by ChrisA on ezboard, then Thunder took over. Ezboard got way to expensive so we moved to a yabb board, which wasn't all that great. Then we moved to phpbb. Sold the site to Drew and he moved it here.

The life of SAS :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

It's Drew's SAS 4.0.


----------



## Lisa

I am so glad someone dug out this thread! I wasn't around for a few days when it was up and totally missed this. When I came back I had to pm someone to find out what was going on lol.

Becky and Thunder - I am glad that you are still around. I couldn't imagine this place without you!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

hmm


----------



## Toad Licker

Becky said:


> It was started by ChrisA on ezboard, then Thunder took over. Ezboard got way to expensive so we moved to a yabb board, which wasn't all that great. Then we moved to phpbb. Sold the site to Drew and he moved it here.
> 
> The life of SAS :lol


Ah I see, so maybe I was a member back when ChrisA owned it but just didn't know he owned it at the time lol.


----------



## Becky

Toad Licker said:


> Ah I see, so maybe I was a member back when ChrisA owned it but just didn't know he owned it at the time lol.


If you were there on ezboard then it was Chris's site. After that was all Brian.


----------



## Toad Licker

Ya I remember ezboard and the one before phpbb, though I wasn't around more than a few months back then and then I'd move on. There must REALLY be something wrong with me I've been here 11 months this time around. :eek


----------



## Becky

Toad Licker said:


> Ya I remember ezboard and the one before phpbb, though I wasn't around more than a few months back then and then I'd move on. There must REALLY be something wrong with me I've been here 11 months this time around. :eek


:hug


----------



## Cerberus

ardrum said:


> Finally.........
> 
> Now I can stage my coup and takeover SAS once and for all. ALL SHALL FEAR ME! YOU WILL TREMBLE TO POST ANYTHING THAT DOESN'T PRAISE ME! NONE SHALL DEFY THE WILL OF ARDRUM! ALL SHALL TOLERATE MY ALL CAPS POSTS!
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JOIN ME OR PERISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wouldn't dare tread on ardums magnanimous rule, but I'd like to request that his future-excellency allow me my harems. They are all that make me happy these days.


----------



## Cerberus

It'll be a bit strange having this board being run by a stranger, and not ole' ma and pop, err.....Thunder and Becky.


----------



## Becky

Cerberus said:


> It'll be a bit strange having this board being run by a stranger, and not ole' ma and pop, err.....Thunder and Becky.


It's a bit weird for me now that I'm not in that position. I didn't think I'd miss it like I do :fall Guess I need to spend more time knitting and less time on the internet :lol


----------

